# Here's Some Goodies From My Stash!!!!



## modtheworld44 (May 28, 2016)

To All

I just wanted to show some of the stuff that I have gotten since 5-2-2016.I have been told over and over again in my threads "You can't make money refining unless you get your stuff for free". Well turns out that everyone was wrong.Hope yall drool yall's selfs silly :mrgreen: 

P.S Can you see the same 4+oz of gold that I see?

modtheworld44


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 29, 2016)

There are certain types of boards that can be processed as a home refiner at a profit even when paying for them. But that centers around knowing your product and identifying what PM's you can recover from them effectively and making a profit while doing it. You have seemed to learn this part to a certain degree and that is good. But it is the way you present and word your posts that alienates and turns people off. But keep up the good work and I wish you much success with the type of material you are working with.


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 29, 2016)

You call that a stash? I'd call it a slow week! 

So are you saying all that stuff in the last photo is going to yield 4 ounces of gold? In that little amount? Prepare for disappointment.


----------



## kurtak (May 29, 2016)

Though there are "some" nice boards in your stash Jerry - some are not all that great & in fact are boards I would sell out right rather then process

I am having a hard time seeing 4 ozt let alone 4 "plus" ozt

Not trying to put you down or dampen your optimism my friend - just trying to be realistic from my experience

If I can figure out how to edit & post pics with circles, lines, & arrows I will point out what I am talking about

Kurt


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 29, 2016)

Best guess. $1800.00 for all of it at boardsort pricing. And that's gonna be on the high side.

Keep collecting and stockpiling. If you have the ability and room to sit on the very best of it, do it, and sell off the lower grade stuff. And when gold spikes again, you can make a killing on it without even having to refine any of it.


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 29, 2016)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> There are certain types of boards that can be processed as a home refiner at a profit even when paying for them. But that centers around knowing your product and identifying what PM's you can recover from them effectively and making a profit while doing it. You have seemed to learn this part to a certain degree and that is good. But it is the way you present and word your posts that alienates and turns people off. But keep up the good work and I wish you much success with the type of material you are working with.




Barren Realms 007

I'll just have to take the first part of your post as a compliment and the latter as constructive criticism.I have been trying to work on my delivery for a while now and am self aware that it is still a work in progress.I apologize to all of yall for coming off in the alienating tone that you have pointed out and will try my best to correct it in future posts.Thank You in advance.




silversaddle1 said:


> You call that a stash? I'd call it a slow week!
> 
> So are you saying all that stuff in the last photo is going to yield 4 ounces of gold? In that little amount? Prepare for disappointment.



silversaddle1

I'm going to answer both your posts in this thread and when you answer these next few questions I will reply to you again.

Do you refine your own stuff?
How long would it take you to get 10,000 pounds of complete equipment and how long would it take you to make your investment money back on said equipment?
And just one more to create a reference point for this part of the discussion.
How many years have you been doing this for?
If and when you answer these questions we can start this part of the discussion/debate.Thanks in advance.



silversaddle1 said:


> Best guess. $1800.00 for all of it at boardsort pricing. And that's gonna be on the high side.
> 
> Keep collecting and stockpiling. If you have the ability and room to sit on the very best of it, do it, and sell off the lower grade stuff. And when gold spikes again, you can make a killing on it without even having to refine any of it.



silversaddle1

If you owned the boards in the last picture,I could visualize you selling them to boardsort(who is a..oh what was the term spaceships used in the other thread..I think packager). Then I would visualize what your face would look like after I told you how much gold,silver,and palladium you just pissed away to the middle man.Like everyone has said ten thousand+ times all over this forum,we are not here to hold your hands and walk you through everything and spoon feed you our hard earned yield and research data.We all have had to pay some kind of price for it,whether it be cash for the materials or time spent on harvesting the boards or even down to the 12-18 hour long days spent digging up the research data.

The point I'm trying to make clear here is just this,if you choose to believe that selling that type of board to boardsort is the best thing to do then keep doing it and I hope that you make great money doing it that way.I on the other hand know what the true value of those boards are and will not ever sell or sit on them to be sold at a later date.I will take the time to fully strip sort and refine every single piece that has value and when I'm done will have made 4x over that which I have invested.So see you have your way and I have my way.

Here's something to think about.
Who made the board category's that we are made to sell in?
Who made the rules of what style board goes to what category?
Who gets to tell us what our boards are worth?
Who has kept the secrets of refining from the public all these years?
These are just some questions that I have asked myself over the years.I think I'm going to just shut up now and apologize for wasting everyone's time with this ranting post and step back into the shadows where I obviously belong.Thanks for all the Knowledge you have given to me.



modtheworld44


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 29, 2016)

modtheworld44 said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > There are certain types of boards that can be processed as a home refiner at a profit even when paying for them. But that centers around knowing your product and identifying what PM's you can recover from them effectively and making a profit while doing it. You have seemed to learn this part to a certain degree and that is good. But it is the way you present and word your posts that alienates and turns people off. But keep up the good work and I wish you much success with the type of material you are working with.
> ...



Jerry,

You are picking at the wrong person when you go picking on Silversaddle. He does more buisness in a month than you will do in 2-3 years. As far as I know he does not sell to Boardsort and if I am correct he sends his material directly into a refiner to have it processed. 

And on another about Mario and Boardsort. Mario is not a middle man as you think he is he sends his material directly to a processor. He has (or at least had to) supply a quantity each month that you would take 5-7 years to accumilate.

Make sure you get your fact straight about members before you start making accusations.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 29, 2016)

Frank, Boardsort is a middle man. They are buying stuff and then sending it to refinery. That is definition of being a middle man. They do not process, but buy and accumulate material. They do have their cut which is a difference of what hey get from refinery and what they pay to purchase items. If that is not middle man definition then I do not know what is.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 29, 2016)

patnor1011 said:


> Frank, Boardsort is a middle man. They are buying stuff and then sending it to refinery. That is definition of being a middle man. They do not process, but buy and accumulate material. They do have their cut which is a difference of what hey get from refinery and what they pay to purchase items. If that is not middle man definition then I do not know what is.



That is true and I am wrong in that statement that I made about him. I might even be wrong about silversaddle as well. But Mod should not have tried to call him out like he did.


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 29, 2016)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> modtheworld44 said:
> 
> 
> > Barren Realms 007 said:
> ...



Barren Realms 007

Just to set this straight,I'm not picking at silversaddle or boardsort.Plain and simple,if you are not the person taking the refined goods to the public market to be sold at spot or better pricing you are a middle man end of discussion.

Secondly

When making a defense against a acusation for some one else please make sure you fully understand why the person made the statement in the first place.I never asked for any one to tell me what to do with the material nor did I ask to be talked to like I was some kind of newbie who doesn't know what kind of value his material really has.Thanks in advance.

P.S If he has a issue with what I said then I'm sure he will let me know.After all we are all adults here right. 



modtheworld44


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 29, 2016)

Here's some more pictures,and the whole stack is of the top board.I ended up getting 87 of the bigger boards.



modtheworld44


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 29, 2016)

22 years. I've been doing this for 22 years. I may have not seen it all, but I have seen most of it. Modtheworld, here is about a typical week around here. Not 10,000 pounds, but it was 8120 pounds, accoring to my truck scale. All from one customer, all shut down and pulled from two data centers in one day. I have never sold anything to boardsort. They just seem to be the benchmark on here for street prices. With the little amount of material you have there, no refinery would even look at it. So if you have the ability to do it yourself, then by all means do it. But I'm gonna say it again at the risk of sounding rude. If you think you are going to get 4-5000 dollars worth of gold out of that little lot, you are going to be very dissapointed when you finish. Spaceships, GSP, would you even try to refine those telecom boards at home?


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 30, 2016)

This stuff. This is the type of scrap that will get them knocking on your door with a pocket full of cash.

1974 datemarked pinboards from credit card recipt processing machines. These machines weighed over 3300 pounds apiece and we scrapped 6 of them. They would process millions of dollars worth of transactions per hour. Cost of equipment new was of no matter. They had to work right, the first time, everytime. 

Sure, I could have refined them, but the buyer offered such a stupid amount per pound for them I could not say no. I know the guy, and I know what he does. He bought these when gold had just hit the 1000 dollar a ounce mark, and sat on them and sold them around the 1800 dollar mark. Yeah, he made money on them, that's true. But I did too. I had nothing in them other than the time it took to remove them from the facility, haul them back here on our own trucks, and the time it took to strip. He made money by sitting on them, I made money by re-investing his cash into more equipment. In the end I came out ahead on the deal as all the other metals from these huge machines more than paid for all expenses in the operation. The boards were pure profit.

I tell you this story to show you that refining is not the only way to see profit in this material.


----------



## nickvc (May 30, 2016)

I like it when you tell us some of your stories silversaddle, you take a thoughtful balanced approach to your business and don't try to squeeze every cent from a deal. As I have said a few times refining is not for everyone, but you can still make money from the material if you know what your doing, yes the buyers or refiners make money but everyone has to eat.


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 30, 2016)

I don't blame Modtheworld for wanting to get as much for his material as he can, at the end of the day that's what we all want to do. I just know that he will not get the amount of gold he thinks he will get out of that lot and refining is not always the best option.


----------



## Anonymous (May 30, 2016)

silversaddle1 said:


> I don't blame Modtheworld for wanting to get as much for his material as he can, at the end of the day that's what we all want to do. I just know that he will not get the amount of gold he thinks he will get out of that lot and refining is not always the best option.



Agreed I quite like Mod I think he's got the "get up and go" attitude that's good in business but attention to detail is necessary. 8)

Edit for bad English.


----------



## nickvc (May 30, 2016)

I wasn't intimating that mod was after the more than they were worth but that you leave a little for others as you don't refine and are happy with your profit, we all like to get the best price we can but we also have to think if there is any meat left on the bone for the next man, if we leave too little they won't be there long.
It's like selling on eBay, e scrap regularly sells for more than it's worth, I don't blame anyone selling on there, the buyers are either ignorant or simply buying gold waiting an upswing in prices but no one forces anyone to bid so I see little wrong, if I had small amounts to shift I'd put it on there.


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 30, 2016)

Nick, I hear ya. I know what you ment.

I too still throw a bone into the fight on e-bay. Hell, I just sold a 1 pound lot of close cut fingers over there for 100 bucks, plus shipping. Testing the waters you might say. I'm gonna hold out for the next spike then Katy bar the door as I will dump the "stash'. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lou (May 30, 2016)

So far as I've experienced in many millions of dollars in precious metals--at some point anyone and everyone thinks they have more than what they really have. I have done it. You, dear reader, have done it. We've all done it. It's bias, hope, and perhaps most honestly, let's call it what it is... *unrealistic expectations*. 

Have to give a special shout out to Barren Realms for one of the most diplomatic posts I've ever read on any forum and to everyone for not _completely_ jumping Jerry. 

If anything, Jerry is just learning just like I learned and many people here learned--experientially, and sometimes that's the hard way. He's been here a while, he's read, he's gotten called out on public forum for both the quality of his gold and what he considers "a stash", this material at low or zero cost basis with which to further learn.

Work on your delivery Jerry and keep reading and learning but realize first that there are people here who know a thing or two as well--they also had to learn just like you and they still are learning. Take their commentary constructively and roll with the punches--these guys don't want to see you lose money on items by having unrealistic expectations. They are giving the advice that has worked for them and made them money. I like to think I know it all and can't get anything off the forum or others' experiences--it simply isn't true.


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 30, 2016)

I am not, nor will I ever be too proud to admit I too am still learning. I don't think Jerry is doing anything wrong, and I really hope he does well in his future. He can call me out and ask all the questions of me he wants. But, he must also understand it's a "young bull"/"old bull" thing here and as always, someone is going to get schooled! :lol: 

It's all good.


----------



## Anonymous (May 30, 2016)

To be honest I'm only "hard on him" because I know he's got what it takes to do better so it's actually more of a back handed compliment. :shock: 

Jon


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 30, 2016)

Lou said:


> So far as I've experienced in many millions of dollars in precious metals--at some point anyone and everyone thinks they have more than what they really have. I have done it. You, dear reader, have done it. We've all done it. It's bias, hope, and perhaps most honestly, let's call it what it is... *unrealistic expectations*.
> 
> Have to give a special shout out to Barren Realms for one of the most diplomatic posts I've ever read on any forum and to everyone for not _completely_ jumping Jerry.
> 
> ...



Thank you Lou. That really means a lot to me coming from you.


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 30, 2016)

nickvc said:


> I like it when you tell us some of your stories silversaddle, you take a thoughtful balanced approach to your business and don't try to squeeze every cent from a deal. As I have said a few times refining is not for everyone, but you can still make money from the material if you know what your doing, yes the buyers or refiners make money but everyone has to eat.



nickvc

I actually agree with you,refining isn't for everyone.I also agree that you can make money selling boards.You see I never said I don't sell my boards,I said I don't sell that type of board.I sell all mother board category's starting from large multi socket to single metal socket.That is how I pay for my contracts.I always make sure to feed the people that I come into contact with concerning this business.I honestly could not live with myself or sleep good at night knowing that I hadn't been true to my ethics and values.I can see were yall might think that greed is what is driving me,but I can assure you that greed has no place in my life and hasn't for many years.



silversaddle1 said:


> 22 years. I've been doing this for 22 years. I may have not seen it all, but I have seen most of it. Modtheworld, here is about a typical week around here. Not 10,000 pounds, but it was 8120 pounds, accoring to my truck scale. All from one customer, all shut down and pulled from two data centers in one day. I have never sold anything to boardsort. They just seem to be the benchmark on here for street prices. With the little amount of material you have there, no refinery would even look at it. So if you have the ability to do it yourself, then by all means do it. But I'm gonna say it again at the risk of sounding rude. If you think you are going to get 4-5000 dollars worth of gold out of that little lot, you are going to be very dissapointed when you finish. Spaceships, GSP, would you even try to refine those telecom boards at home?



silversaddle1

I see that you have come back and added the rest of the answers to my questions,except for how long it took to break it down to the point of(the boards being saleable and all the ferrous metals being stripped away). That's ok though because it's enough to get this discussion started on the right footing,but first I owe you something...

I want to whole heartedly apologize for making you feel like this was an open forum call-out or attack on you and or your character.That was NOT my intent,I have great respect for all our members even though we may never see eye to eye.I am a highly passive neutral person with the inability to properly convey my thoughts into written words and try to not create conflict or rifts between me and people I interact with.So I'm sorry for putting you on the spot like this.Giving your opinion on whether or not you see the same 4+oz of gold was what I asked for in my OP.So since that is what your doing,I have NO right to consider or any notion what so ever to think or say you are being rude in any shape,form,or fashion.



silversaddle1 said:


> This stuff. This is the type of scrap that will get them knocking on your door with a pocket full of cash.
> 
> 1974 datemarked pinboards from credit card recipt processing machines. These machines weighed over 3300 pounds apiece and we scrapped 6 of them. They would process millions of dollars worth of transactions per hour. Cost of equipment new was of no matter. They had to work right, the first time, everytime.
> 
> ...



silversaddle1

I assure you that your words of wisdom and value have not fallen on blind eyes.Although my primary side of this business is refining,there might come a day in the distant future where I decide not to do refining any more and then I can use the knowledge that you have given me in this thread.I always look at the profit from both sides and use the side that will move me closer to my end goal the fastest first.Thank you for sharing your side with us. 



silversaddle1 said:


> I don't blame Modtheworld for wanting to get as much for his material as he can, at the end of the day that's what we all want to do. I just know that he will not get the amount of gold he thinks he will get out of that lot and refining is not always the best option.



silversaddle1

It's just the high end stuff that I care about getting the most out of.




silversaddle1 said:


> I am not, nor will I ever be too proud to admit I too am still learning. I don't think Jerry is doing anything wrong, and I really hope he does well in his future. He can call me out and ask all the questions of me he wants. But, he must also understand it's a "young bull"/"old bull" thing here and as always, someone is going to get schooled! :lol:
> 
> It's all good.



silversaddle1

I also can admit that I'm still learning new stuff every day.Just like the stuff I learned yesterday when I read the entire wiki page for the company that made the boards in question.This thread was intended to get a collected source for materials that should be looked for in our fields of business and not to see who's way's where better or who was better than another.I'm sorry if that's not how my OP came across.

The questions I asked were genuine in nature,I already knew that you didn't refine your own stuff from your previous posts.I just found it faster to ask and get a confirmation then have to find that post.I also already knew you had been doing this for a long time,just not how long.The 8120 in one day is a lot and if you will be kind enough to finish with the other part of that question,I'll give you and every one else an explanation on why I wanted the information in the answers.Thanks in advance for being fair and understanding in your posts so far.



spaceships said:


> To be honest I'm only "hard on him" because I know he's got what it takes to do better so it's actually more of a back handed compliment. :shock:
> 
> Jon



spaceships

I thought that was what the other post in my other thread was about.And afterwards I shake your hand with vigor and tell you thanks.



Lou said:


> So far as I've experienced in many millions of dollars in precious metals--at some point anyone and everyone thinks they have more than what they really have. I have done it. You, dear reader, have done it. We've all done it. It's bias, hope, and perhaps most honestly, let's call it what it is... *unrealistic expectations*.
> 
> Have to give a special shout out to Barren Realms for one of the most diplomatic posts I've ever read on any forum and to everyone for not _completely_ jumping Jerry.
> 
> ...



Lou

Yes,I agree that for the first four years of my refining I was one of those people.I would buy materials based on yield data provided here on our forum.I finally realized after sinking $2,000.00 into materials and equipment,that I could not rely on that yield data to help me make my purchases any longer.So at that point I stopped everything and sat and thought day in and day out for one complete month.I had to come up with my own complete system that covered every angle from a quick place to sell boards with out the wait for payment,to being 110 percent versatile in my refining.Long story short the final piece fell into place on 5-9-2016,The point is this the material that is in question has already been batch tested by myself 1 1/2 years ago when I paid $8.00 a pound for 12 pounds=$96.00.So you see I already know what the 16 back plains(which only two made it in the picture)will bring just by them self's.All I can say is this if you never run the material to full completion,you will never truely know the whole value of the materials for yourself.

I do always listen and do know that other members know more than me,but also keep in mind that I am starting to catch up as well.I learn lots of new stuff from yall every day because I make sure to read every thing that gets posted.No I have not read the entire forum yet,but I do have one hell of a chunk knocked out already.Thank you Lou for all that you do for us and all the knowledge you have left behind in your wake.



Barren Realms 007 said:


> Lou said:
> 
> 
> > So far as I've experienced in many millions of dollars in precious metals--at some point anyone and everyone thinks they have more than what they really have. I have done it. You, dear reader, have done it. We've all done it. It's bias, hope, and perhaps most honestly, let's call it what it is... *unrealistic expectations*.
> ...



Barren Realms 007


I owe you an apology as well for snapping at you like I did,I am sorry.Like Lou said you handled the situation better than I did,I guess I'm just so used to yall kinda jumping all over when I make my threads that I over reacted.I do not want to have any problems with any of you.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 30, 2016)

mod, that may be the best post you've made yet. Best of luck!

Dave


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 30, 2016)

Were good Jerry, don't worry about it.


----------



## Phishin_ca (May 31, 2016)

modtheworld44 said:


> To All
> 
> I just wanted to show some of the stuff that I have gotten since 5-2-2016.I have been told over and over again in my threads "You can't make money refining unless you get your stuff for free". Well turns out that everyone was wrong.Hope yall drool yall's selfs silly :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Quite a few HP POE switches come through?


----------



## upcyclist (Jun 2, 2016)

modtheworld44 said:


> I have been told over and over again in my threads *"You can't make money refining unless you get your stuff for free"*. Well turns out that everyone was wrong.


(Emphasis mine.) I would tweak that first quote slightly to, "_You can't be sure you're getting a good deal on e-scrap_ unless you get your stuff for free." So many people come on here basically asking if they're getting a good offer for x pounds of goods at $y/pound. That's when the quote comes into play. 



modtheworld44 said:


> Lou said:
> 
> 
> > So far as I've experienced in many millions of dollars in precious metals--at some point anyone and everyone thinks they have more than what they really have. I have done it. You, dear reader, have done it. We've all done it. It's bias, hope, and perhaps most honestly, let's call it what it is... *unrealistic expectations*.
> ...


And that's how we learn. Experience is the best teacher for these values. GRF data is very good, and probably some of the best out there, but even that doesn't tell an individual e-scrap refiner what _they_ will get when they process that same material. If one of the vets here says they get 3g/kg of a given material, I generally can only wish I'd get the same recovery rate on the same material. So even their data doesn't work for me. 

That's why my personal motto is "You can't be sure you're getting a good deal on e-scrap unless you get your stuff for free." To you, Mod, and every other e-scrapper out there purchasing their material, I wish you the best of luck, the biggest profits, the most knowledge, and the fewest number of hard knocks. I really do.

And props to our community for this whole discussion--a lot of polite disagreement and mentoring going on here, no one's getting ridiculous. That's also a compliment to our fine moderators who have built this environment one post at a time.


----------



## TheDragonWins (Jun 3, 2016)

modtheworld44 said:


> Here's some more pictures,and the whole stack is of the top board.I ended up getting 87 of the bigger boards.
> 
> 
> 
> modtheworld44




Late nortel (2010ish a few months before they were filing bankrupsy then were bought by Avaya) switches/routers/everything tend to sell on ebay fast and expencive.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 4, 2016)

TheDragonWins said:


> modtheworld44 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's some more pictures,and the whole stack is of the top board.I ended up getting 87 of the bigger boards.
> ...



TheDragonWins

You can learn alot more about Nortel here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nortel.It's a very long read but well worth all the knowledge it will provide you.Do you have any Nortel stuff right now I would be interested if so will pay $4.75 a pound.I'll have to see pictures of them to make sure there the right kind.You pay shipping.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 4, 2016)

modtheworld44 said:


> TheDragonWins said:
> 
> 
> > modtheworld44 said:
> ...


When I left active service for the first time in the 90's one of my first job's was working for a subsidiary of Nortel called Granger Communication's.
Great fun quietly installing microwave relay stations all over Europe.
If only I knew then what you have taught me now.the shipping containers of kit form the 80's they payed to ship off to china you would not believe.
The hole lot went bankrupt but I still keep in touch with some of the tec's from the Torque factory.
I have come across a little of there kit recently and what I have found looks good.
Are any of there processors salable for reuse now that they are so far out of production ?


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 4, 2016)

justinhcase said:


> modtheworld44 said:
> 
> 
> > TheDragonWins said:
> ...



justinhcase

Process them and you'll see just how good they are compared to there looks.Can you remove the black heat sink off the other ceramic cpu and repost the picture? They probably are resalable but you would never catch me trying to sale any of mine and definitely not any from their microwave kit.Here's a link to the company that made the backplane boards I showed in my pictures.Click on all the sub category's to the top left of the page and look at all the different types of specs they provided nortel with, even down to the fully gold plated boards.

here's the link http://www.sanmina.com/components/backplanes/technology/index.php

I have run a Quick Recovery Test Batch on three of the seven Different components, That I'm going after immediately.My data will span all 16 Backplane boards that I got in this contract,there's 8 different rev models that includes to large PROTO2A boards.I kinda feel like there's some members on the forum that don't want me to share my true Knowledge about what I really know about these types of boards(just my own opinion that's all). Thanks for your time and picture(very nice board by the way)in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 4, 2016)

modtheworld44 said:


> justinhcase said:
> 
> 
> > modtheworld44 said:
> ...


Thank you that is very useful information.
I was going to cherry pick when I have time, they have been on the to do list for quite a while.
It is part of a Meridian Telephone Switch board that use to run the emergency services for the aria, B.T. have an other unit that is gathering dust at a site I guard , they would not believe it has been superseded by better equipment but you never know .constant polite suggestion may still land the fish.
I had a hint that they may be above average as a former member became quite aggressive with me when I would not ship them complete. 
Luckily an other U.K. firm had offered better terms.
There is only the one processor that has visible gold brazing and I have not had time to investigate further.
I look forward to pulverising and processing.
Warm Regards
Justin


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 4, 2016)

P.S.
Now you mention it and I had half forgotten.
I did get 4.8g Au just from the plug board's at the back.
Very thick plating, it was like one of the snow globes once I had digested the base metals .only gold instead of snow..


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 4, 2016)

justinhcase said:


> P.S.
> Now you mention it and I had half forgotten.
> I did get 4.8g Au just from the plug board's at the back.
> Very thick plating, it was like one of the snow globes once I had digested the base metals .only gold instead of snow..



justinhcase

That is so ironic you posted that specific backplane, cause about 2-3 months ago I got my hands on 3 of them myself.Yes,I would pay boardsort prices of $2.30 a pound or better all day long for that type of backplane,even with the 4-5 pounds of black plastic sockets per board.The only thing I didn't like about them was the uneven pin count across the black sockets.Yields have always been worth the price for me.The backplane's I got right now are even better,here's you a good math problem.

16 backplane's with 42,600 pins like in the picture(There's 113.5grams in the little container for Quick Recovery Test Batch)and it takes 48-50pins to make one gram.What's the total weight for the entire 42,600 pins.What do you think the yield is going to be for the 113.5 grams which is only 1/4 a pound of pins?

The round hollow sleeve pins over all count was 800 and takes 14 to make 1.04 grams total weight for all 800 was 62.2 grams.What do you think the 62.2 grams is going to yield?

I have run and already dropped the gold last night,just waiting for the rain to let up so I can dry and melt(Yes I know that the gold is dirty,will be doing one big refine clean up when I'm done with all the recovery's).

The silver box shaped plugs weigh 3.95 grams a piece and takes about 115 to make the 456.8 gram test batch.I am currently cementing the silver out of the ammonium hydroxide solution as I type this post.There was 800 silver boxes total from the backplanes. So that still leaves 4 more tests to be preformed,Who ever else reads this needs to Understand That these tests are for me to build My base line for when I get more of the same materials or for When I'm ready to run the rest of the material to be data base cataloged. I will be posting the results in this thread,as soon as I get each melt completed(No matter how piss poor some of these yields may or may not come out). So Please be patient with me,because I'm running these one right after the other as fast as I can. Thanks to all in advance for your time and patience.



modtheworld44


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 4, 2016)

Have you thought about testing the bright end of the pin's and the soldered end separately.
That way you will know for certain if the extra work un-soldering the hole board is more than selling a worth while board.
I try to hit a happy medium,recover all the kit that brings my hourly wage above £10-15(That includes the time processing not just picking) and leave any thing else for a rainy day when I should get half the final smelt of all the copper as well once processed by the big boy's .
I did not think that there would be much plating dissolved in quite a bit of tin solder.very finely divided.
I had thought of doing a fire assay but have not had the time yet ,still trying to find the best way to work and comparing different returns from different rout's..


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 4, 2016)

justinhcase said:


> Have you thought about testing the bright end of the pin's and the soldered end separately.
> That way you will know for certain if the extra work un-soldering the hole board is more than selling a worth while board.
> I try to hit a happy medium,recover all the kit that brings my hourly wage above £10-15(That includes the time processing not just picking) and leave any thing else for a rainy day when I should get half the final smelt of all the copper as well once processed by the big boy's .
> I did not think that there would be much plating dissolved in quite a bit of tin solder.very finely divided.
> I had thought of doing a fire assay but have not had the time yet ,still trying to find the best way to work and comparing different returns from different rout's..



justinhcase

All the pins on this type of backplane are all non-solder push pins except for the ones in the 3 blue plug connectors .I can pull all the other pins on the board(which is between 2,160 and 4,080 depending on rev type)in under 30 mins flat.I have a really good system that I developed and use.Most,but not all soldered telecom pins are normally only plated down to where the bottom of the plastic meets the board.There is some pins that are fully gold plated that I have to heat off with my butane torch though some times.Thanks for this interesting conversation and hope it will continue on.



modtheworld44


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 5, 2016)

modtheworld44 said:


> justinhcase said:
> 
> 
> > Have you thought about testing the bright end of the pin's and the soldered end separately.
> ...


I found a very soft and light solder on pins in the back plate of the Meridian exchange, They could be pulled out but are a bit of a pain to digest.
They hold a little value as the saddle of the solder seat reaches over the gold plating, It will not be much and quite awkward to recover for such a small amount.
So I just use a very sharp chisel and a hammer to take them off at the base.(making sure to do it in side a large box to catch strays and wear safety glasses because some travel at speed.)one to two minutes each strip of pins top's. I keep a close eye on the task and try to imagine having to pay for some one else to take over.is this just a cottage industry or can it be scaled up efficiently?
I try not to scavenge a board clean and leave the hard to recover value for the larger operations, with the U.K. Legislation it is handy to keep a larger company on your side .
Exeter is two hundred miles from the people I have an agreement with, it may take two years of storing but the minimum load has to be one ton , to be actually economical you are looking at stockpiling five. 
But it is a very good piggy bank and every little helps..


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 5, 2016)

justinhcase said:


> modtheworld44 said:
> 
> 
> > justinhcase said:
> ...



justinhcase

You jarred my memory when you wrote Meridian Exchange.I bought a complete Nortel Phone system off of govdeals.com on 3/18/2016 and picked it up on 3/23/2016.That's why my memory was a little fuzzy in the other post when I saw the backplane you posted.I remember the 3 crappy(pretty much all beige plastic cases) of the wall mountable meridians,and the effort it took to get that system loaded out to my truck.I think that's the reason I had forgot about it so easily,hell the 12 microwave towers I got out of Ohio last year were easier to load than this system.I got the big 4 tier server(which was the hardest and heaviest part to move),MPS,MFA 150 interconnect and distribution unit,4 of the car sized batteries and rack,3 Meridian wall mount units,and a lot of phones with lots of miscellaneous extras.I paid $255.00+$60.00 gas round trip+time to go some where I haven't been before.Well worth it in my opinion and the scrap paid for it all,and I still have plenty of it in my back stock for when I need the profits.

Did you by chance check those pins for silver and or palladium?The chances of either are pretty good when it comes to Nortel kit.

OK the results for the SMALL GOLD PLATED TIPPED PINS is done.
The results for 113.5 Grams=0.4grams dirty(still has borax and contaminants).

Now I know what everyone is probably thinking in my own opinion(That's not a very good gold yield for the weight and only about 0.1-0.3 of that weight is gold and the rest is garbage). I would normally agree,which would put this type of pin in the very low grade yielding category of 0.4-1.2 grams of gold per pound.  So we know that these pins are from the biggest Name brand telecommunications company in North America(which is open for debate),so why is the gold yield so low.
Well let's take a look at what type of application the backplane and said pins were designed for.The first couple of clues are easy,red colored memory stick thingy's(power over LAN modules,for those who have never seen them before)and the 10Gbs fiber optic boards.Ok now we should know the application for which there being used at this point(if you didn't know at this point,Then I'm giving good advice GO research this type of information it is highly viable to help you get the advantage you need.). The application is HIGH POWER DATA TRANSFER,which in turn should or could help you determine what precious metals should or could be used for the pins in question.You see before I even started the test I suspected a low yield in the gold area and suspected another precious metal because of the High power that is used in this system.I normally just pass all other precious metals to my stock pot because usually there's not enough in it to go after,but that is about to change.
My stannous test would not show me my gold even after the denox,but did show me twice a green/yellowish result from my PMAR(which should be palladium if memory serves me correct,like I implied above I have not implemented a lot of work towards the other precious metals.). I'll have to go check to make sure,but I think some one posted that melting palladium in an oxygen rich environment will cause it to kinda spark off the melt(don't quote me on this). That is what happened during the melt last night,I'll post pictures of the buttons as soon as I get this next button melted(just as soon as I stop typing.LOL). Thanks for your time in advance.


P.S Sorry for such a rant.



modtheworld44


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jun 5, 2016)

Heres a couple goodies i got in reply to one of my recycle adverts.

Just got them unloaded and have a lot of work to do... But, the guy said some of it was reprogramming unix stuff from early 90s, so i am quite excited to tear down all the way.


----------



## GOLDbuyerCA (Jun 5, 2016)

very good thread, interesting right off, i like the quote " you never know fully what you got " that to me, is revising my yields upward on gold bonding wire chips, also processing more carefully the 2 to 4 Kg lots of same, go get the best yields, some jewels of experience here, thanks.


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 5, 2016)

"Well worth it in my opinion and the scrap paid for it all,and I still have plenty of it in my back stock for when I need the profits.

Did you by chance check those pins for silver and or palladium?The chances of either are pretty good when it comes to Nortel kit."

The one I picked up was too big for wall mounting. I still have the steel battery rack and power supply I am hoping to sell to an off-grid enthusiast to store there lead battery's on, the rest was Plastic and lot's of cast zinc cabinets. quite an interesting interlock designee.
I offload my base metals to a local yard as they are too bulky to store in any real quantity so I do not haggle, only got £60 for the Zinc, have not sold my stock of cable this year yet. 
I did not check for Ag or Pd, but I ran the liquor through my silver waste barrel so any value should have been dropped out by the copper, I also put my chloride waste there as well so even the base metals salt's can be of use as collector's. I am looking forward to smelting that barrel. It has been building up for two years.
Glad to see your collection is going well.
J


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 5, 2016)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> Heres a couple goodies i got in reply to one of my recycle adverts.
> 
> Just got them unloaded and have a lot of work to do... But, the guy said some of it was reprogramming unix stuff from early 90s, so i am quite excited to tear down all the way.



Topher_osAUrus


That's a really good find,those cpu's are nice,but those are my least favorite kind of backplane.Look pretty complete too,what's under the heat sinks with the fans and what is the name on the cpu's.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jun 5, 2016)

Those were out of a couple smaller units than the big boy (like 5 ft tall, 400 lbs (the guy said, before modules were installed). I haven't had a chance to get it torn apart more yet, and ill get better pictures of the actual chips. As the one i just posted doesnt have the best angle/shot of the name, etc...

If i find anything else of interest ill post.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 5, 2016)

Offer them to collectors. I am sounding like parrot but you may get more than any gold recovered from them. And you will make some people happy too. :mrgreen:


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 6, 2016)

patnor1011 said:


> Offer them to collectors. I am sounding like parrot but you may get more than any gold recovered from them. And you will make some people happy too. :mrgreen:




patnor1011

If yall guy's want to promote selling high grade materials to other people,then that's fine with me.I on the other hand am going to promote refine it yourself and know what other people are unknowingly selling off(This is my opinion only and no offense intended). :mrgreen: 

Now for the results of test 2 and the pictures.

The ROUND HOLLOW SLEEVE PINS are the cream of the crop so far,the batch weighed 62.2grams which consisted of 800 pins and the yield was a resounding 1.9grams.
62.2grams=1.9
454/62.2=7.29x1.9=13.85grams per pound

I'm drying the silver from the Silver boxes right now so that will be posted tomorrow.Hmmmmm....you know I might just set a new forum record,Most useful amount of data in one single thread.Thanks in advance for your time and participation in this long endeavor.


P.S Man..just to think these are only test batches,can't wait to get to the real size batches. :mrgreen: 



modtheworld44


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 6, 2016)

Well, there are CPU's out there worth many hundreds and thousands of dollars with gold content barely scratching 1% of that amount. It pays to investigate before dissolving. 
Some boards can be sold for insane amount of money like first apple computers and I do believe that some NASA boards from actual spaceships will be worth many times over their metal content. 
There is good price to be paid even for opposite spectrum of high grade - I sold some fiber CPU's for 10-15$ a piece and even getting 2$ a piece is way more than what they do contain in terms of precious metals. Not to mention that no work other than to pack them in a packet is involved.


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 6, 2016)

patnor1011 said:


> Well, there are CPU's out there worth many hundreds and thousands of dollars with gold content barely scratching 1% of that amount. It pays to investigate before dissolving.
> Some boards can be sold for insane amount of money like first apple computers and I do believe that some NASA boards from actual spaceships will be worth many times over their metal content.
> There is good price to be paid even for opposite spectrum of high grade - I sold some fiber CPU's for 10-15$ a piece and even getting 2$ a piece is way more than what they do contain in terms of precious metals. Not to mention that no work other than to pack them in a packet is involved.


If it is any thing like the silver and coin collectors then it is a bit more complicated than that.
People always look at historic records to try and value an item above the metal content.
But the perceived value of specialist collectables have more to do with the collectors them self's than the actual item.
If you can get your item in front of two or more collector's that have an interest or need the item to complete a set then the only limit is the disposable income of the collector. Some are quite literally insane.
I have been in auction rooms with two grown men fighting over a tea spoon, one of whom won the fight by paying about twenty times the value. the quietist I have ever seen a sales room all deadly serious.
It is not wise to base your fanatical planning upon a group who have a disproportionate view of the world.
Do you have access to a community of such collector's for processors? If it was easier to put your processors in a sales situation with two or more collectors I am sure more people would include it in the system. 
The auction house's who develop a following with in each discipline guard there territory jealously and charge up to 40% to use there market. 
I loath putting even jewellery up on eBay as just one bad client can ruin your week.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 6, 2016)

GOLDbuyerCA said:


> very good thread, interesting right off, i like the quote " you never know fully what you got " that to me, is revising my yields upward on gold bonding wire chips, also processing more carefully the 2 to 4 Kg lots of same, go get the best yields, some jewels of experience here, thanks.



GOLDbuyerCA

Thank you so much for your honesty that means a lot to me,I feel like this is the right approach finally.




justinhcase said:


> "Well worth it in my opinion and the scrap paid for it all,and I still have plenty of it in my back stock for when I need the profits.
> 
> Did you by chance check those pins for silver and or palladium?The chances of either are pretty good when it comes to Nortel kit."
> 
> ...



justinhcase

Yes the 4 tiers are solid cast aluminium and kind of a pain to take a part,but well worth it for the 166pounds it gave me.I got 0.38cents per pound,so $63.00.Did your tier have the rainbow colored ribbon style connectors? Yeah I just push all my non gold precious metals through my 3 stock pot system like you do.Heres a few pictures that might shed some more light on how much kit I move.Thanks.



modtheworld44


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 6, 2016)

"Yes the 4 tiers are solid cast aluminium and kind of a pain to take a part,but well worth it for the 166pounds it gave me.I got 0.38cents per pound,so $63.00.Did your tier have the rainbow colored ribbon style connectors? 

modtheworld44
Dang I knew it.
I took them in as cast ally, They loaded up there skip and took it for weighing.
When I was in the office they had a call up form the yard saying it was cast zinc.
I was pretty sure it was aluminium because of the weight but I was in a hurry and they assured me they had used an xrf.
Just go's to show you always have to watch your returns or some one will short change you.
I hurried and did not test my self.
I put all my connectors with gold plating in one box, they are like a monkey trap, they have value so you hold on to them but to try and recover any thing nicely is unprofitable. It need's very dirty incineration and a very large smelter. Probably eventually be sold as base metal dor with P.M. content.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 6, 2016)

justinhcase said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, there are CPU's out there worth many hundreds and thousands of dollars with gold content barely scratching 1% of that amount. It pays to investigate before dissolving.
> ...


As a coin collector I had no problem to start selling CPU:s. Over the winter I've sold CPU:s for close to $10.000 to collectors, it's been a very nice experience and I've made some new friends along the way. The gold content was worth approximately $2.000 for the ones I sold. Along the way I also managed to become a power seller on ebay. :mrgreen: 

There is more than one way to refine a CPU.

By the way, I'm one of those crazy collectors and once I bought a coin at 15 times the estimate. The second bidder had made a final large bid just percent below my bid. But that coin was seriously under evaluated from the beginning by the auction house.
As a collector you seldom regrets paying too much for an object, but mourn for the auctions you lost. I once was the second bidder on an auction 10 years ago. My bid at three times the estimate, I bid $3000, was too low. Another coin came up for auction a year ago, this time it went for $25000, again beating the estimate by several times... yeah, I still regret bidding too low on that first auction. :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 7, 2016)

"By the way, I'm one of those crazy collectors and once I bought a coin at 15 times the estimate. The second bidder had made a final large bid just percent below my bid. But that coin was seriously under evaluated from the beginning by the auction house.
As a collector you seldom regrets paying too much for an object, but mourn for the auctions you lost. I once was the second bidder on an auction 10 years ago. My bid at three times the estimate, I bid $3000, was too low. Another coin came up for auction a year ago, this time it went for $25000, again beating the estimate by several times... yeah, I still regret bidding too low on that first auction. :mrgreen: "

I have collected different thing's. My collection of Power Amp's I am told is unreasonable, I kept going until the local authority decided to change the noise pollution legislation.
And call in help from the Devon And Dorset's to impound nearly fifteen grand's worth of rig and lighting for three years. I finally managed to prove that I was inline with central government's legislation but by then my competition had taken over my club's and I had nothing to go back to. O well the joy's of a chaotic governmental system. 
That was a good business to run ,only had to leave my workshops on the week end and people kept paying for wonderful toy's.
Refining seems to me to be one of the highest form's of collecting and a way of turning possibly destructive impulses to good use. 
You get the joy of the hunt, stalking an auction Lot can have all the adrenalin of a horse race. I had a little heart flutter last week on a lot I almost won but was taken by some one else at the last minute.
Then you get to sort and display your collection of elemental molecules in proper order.
The money is of absolutely no importance when you are in that mind set, it is just a way of keeping score of how you have been doing. the largest danger is your self in such situation's.
I have never regretted saving my money, wait long enough and you always see a better opportunity.
The only time I have kicked my self with hindsight (for inaction not action, I am always kicking my self for my daily faux pas. ) was at a club in London, I had been getting on very well with a right cutty but instead of dragging her back to a hotel I let the people I was with drag me away. Thinking back I am gutted she could have been Miss Head Case.LOL
As I get on in years I shy away form speculative investment's, I have developed a preference for the long hunt. never taking my shot until I am absolutely certain of a good clean take down.
Budget is limited and I do not gamble needlessly any more.
I must admit I do like the coin's you have shared with us very much , I have only seen a similar quality examples in museum collection's. My few sovereigns and Dollars do not compare.
Do post some more examples.
Much thanks 
Justin


----------



## upcyclist (Jun 7, 2016)

I'll definitely side with Göran in this friendly debate. If I've learned anything from being a gemcutter, it's that in the end, value is determined by the buyer--they wouldn't have bought it if it weren't worth it. Even eBay adrenaline buys are "worth it" in that instant.

Yes, this group is primarily about refining. Especially if your livelihood doesn't depend on it, go ahead and refine everything. Just know that you may be excluding yourself from other markets. The collector's price seems overblown to some, but not to the collector. A collector of baseball cards knows darn well it originally came with some other cards and a pack of gum and cost less than a dollar (well, they used to be a quarter at least). Provenance (where the item came from) is valuable to collectors, too, and provenance is anything but intrinsic.

In most industries, reducing the price to the intrinsic value of a given item's recoverable elements is the market of last resort. My father's retirement watch is definitely more valuable, both sentimentally and as a functioning used watch, than the gold plating on it (much of which has worn off). Coins are the prime example--if you can sell it to a collector, do so. Then, if you can get face value for it, do so. Only if those things fail, or the intrinsic value exceeds the face value (e.g., pre-1965 US quarters), do you process it for the value of the metals in the alloy.


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 7, 2016)

I do appreciate the collector mentality, I have a whole wall dedicated to old school Vinyl(1989-today)meant the whole world to me when I was mixing.
Still very attached but have not had the space to set up the kit in quite a while.
I am very glad that some have the resources necessary to buy items for their historic importance.
I just see that as job better suited to philanthropic institution's, if the item is of that much interest may be the world should own it as a collective.
people's infatuation with a number of subjects have ended badly, in the 1800's China and Egypt cultural heritage was decimated by traders supplying the collector market's.
Even as far back as the 1500's people have over inflated the value of object's, I am particularly fond of the Dutch and their short but long remembered bulb bubble.(see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tulip_mania)
Like any thing it is part luck, instinct and learned knowledge that let's a person do well with the needed ratios' being completely dependent on the situation.
I only have a limited knowledge of coin's and jewellery, I have to base my valuation on the elements I can see. If after research I find it is worth more it kind of causes my system problem's.
Scrap material can be processed and turned over in under a week for Au(takes me much longer for Ag and I still have not sold any P.G.M.'s)this produces a financial current of material coming in and being replaced regularly. This is very good as it effectively increases in size just by turning over even if it is a modest profit you get it returning two to three time's a month. 
My collections. Huge investment of time and money. much of it just sat there and not doing any thing. But I am too attached to let them go. I spend several thousand pound's on just storing them.
I am not kicking any other collector, you all evidently have chosen much more lucrative item's to collect that take up less space.
I simply can not afford to indulge my tendency's any more. I have had to be hard with myself or I would be sat in an ever increasing hoard. :lol:


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 7, 2016)

Still makes me smile!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 7, 2016)

silversaddle1 said:


> Still makes me smile!



You got the bring up the oldies but goodies don't you.

I forgot how old that picture is of the .45. :mrgreen:


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> > Still makes me smile!
> ...



Yeah, I was looking for something else and that came up. I still have all the fingers but the tub of pins is gone. I am however about half way there again. That tub weighed in at 110 pounds if I remember correctly. And those were all fully plated pins!


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hey Yall!

I'm sorry I haven't posted the silver yield yet,it kinda got froze up in my crucible and right now I am to busy to fix it.I will come back to it at a later time,am having to fast track the rest of the yield data for the remaining gold plated pins.I will have the rest run by tomorrow night,I'm putting them through the M44 process and will give the yields across all 16 backplanes when I'm done.This will be for the rest of the gold plated pins done all in one batch,should not take more than 8 hours tops.

I got 2 new contracts,one Wednesday and one yesterday.

Wednesday's contract.

Misc Personal Computers 475#x0.15=$71.25
Misc Servers 1,059#x0.20=$211.80
Backplane Board 12#x2.30=$27.60
Balance due in two weeks $310.65 

Thursday's Contract.

Misc Servers 1,189#x0.20=$237.80
Balance due in two weeks $237.80

Here's some pictures of the two loads,let me know if you think I got a good deal or not.Thanks in advance.


P.S If yall are interested I can post some more Pictures of the boards that came out of the Thursday load,which is last two pictures.



modtheworld44


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 10, 2016)

You should do ok at those prices. Pictures are always nice.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 10, 2016)

Here's a few of the boards,I'll lay out the rest in the morning and take another group picture.I got two servers that had almost the same exact boards,not pictured is the memory module expansion planes that had 8 sticks per plane and two planes per unit.Thanks in advance and enjoy.



P.S I got 7 of the i960 boards.



modtheworld44


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 11, 2016)

Here's the rest of the pictures,some of the pins on these have that deep orange color.I have always had great yields from this color of pin,and expect the same with these.I feel kinda at a loss of words right now,so many views but the number of posts.....




modtheworld44


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 11, 2016)

modtheworld44 said:


> Here's the rest of the pictures,some of the pins on these have that deep orange color.I have always had great yields from this color of pin,and expect the same with these.I feel kinda at a loss of words right now,so many views but the number of posts.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really cream of the crop material. Just fairly good for a home refiner. Gt you are trying.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 11, 2016)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> modtheworld44 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the rest of the pictures,some of the pins on these have that deep orange color.I have always had great yields from this color of pin,and expect the same with these.I feel kinda at a loss of words right now,so many views but the number of posts.....
> ...




Barren Realms 007

Let me guess,that's the type of material that you would sell to a board company?

What would you do with these spacer guide pins? I really would be interested to know.Maybe you could show us some of your cream of the crop stuff since mine doesn't fit the criteria.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 12, 2016)

modtheworld44 said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > modtheworld44 said:
> ...



I would process those connectors in poor mans AR after doing a sample to make sure the plastic doesn't turn to crap in solution.

I might sell the boards, I might process the boards, I might even ebay to suckers. I just like looking at different boards. But I don't try and make a silk purse lining out of them like they are gods gift of a miracle. Please quit trying to think I am downgrading your boards when I make broad statements about them. It takes quite a nice board to get me to ohh and ahh over a board.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 14, 2016)

UPDATE!!!!



Here's a picture of the pin's being run in the M44 process,and one of the left over foils.Yes left over,part were dissolved in Hcl/Cl before I realized the foils were way to thick to do it that way.I will be doing the rest in poormans AR.If yall want to you can give some yield guess's, but that's up to yall.That's a 12inch diameter on the cullender by the way.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 14, 2016)

Yield Update!!!!


This is from the left over gold foils in previous picture.The other will be dropped shortly.The yield was 6.6grams dirty,so with the quick batch gold=8.9grams so far across the 16 backplanes.Well that in my opinion makes these boards worth keeping.I figure the overall total will be 12-15grams refined gold.If yall want to keep selling your telecom boards be my guest,but myself I would rather have the gold.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## richard2013 (Jun 14, 2016)

Thank you for sharing modtheworld44


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 14, 2016)

richard2013 said:


> Thank you for sharing modtheworld44




richard2013

Your welcome, and thank you for choosing not to just be another number in the views column.I will try to have some more yields tomorrow,we had rain today so I'm a little behind.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 15, 2016)

Just remember a few things. My time is worth something. My facilities are worth something. Equipment to refine cost money. Chemicals cost money. So, by the time you figure all that into the end value of the material, it's a wash. And one more thing. Those pins you just refined are easy. The rest will be harder.

For some reason you seem to think that the guy selling his boards to a middleman is getting screwed. You keep saying that. Yet many people here do exactly that, and make money on the deal a hell of a lot faster than you do. When you are messing around with little loads like the one you had, I guess you can take the time to try to refine every little piece of it. But when you get loads like that one on a daily basis, you would loose money screwing with the refining part.

Turn it over and move on. Works for some, but not all, and that's fine. I'm glad you are getting some gold!


----------



## jason_recliner (Jun 15, 2016)

Safety Announcement:
To anyone new (or fundamentally careless) reading, that is Mountain Dew in that bottle of Mountain Dew.

The following should be obvious to sensible people, and I am quite sure mod44 is one of them. But since this thread now shows images of both copper chloride leach and Mountain Dew, which are a scarily similar colour, it needs to be pointed out.

NEVER EVER EVER, even if you are the only one handling them, *NEVER* store these chemicals into a container labelled as food / drink.
Thank you for your attention.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 15, 2016)

I think the bottle of soda was just to give us an idea of how big the connectors are. I don't see anywhere where he stored his chems on a Mountain Dew bottle.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 15, 2016)

silversaddle1 said:


> Just remember a few things. My time is worth something. My facilities are worth something. Equipment to refine cost money. Chemicals cost money. So, by the time you figure all that into the end value of the material, it's a wash. And one more thing. Those pins you just refined are easy. The rest will be harder.
> 
> For some reason you seem to think that the guy selling his boards to a middleman is getting screwed. You keep saying that. Yet many people here do exactly that, and make money on the deal a hell of a lot faster than you do. When you are messing around with little loads like the one you had, I guess you can take the time to try to refine every little piece of it. But when you get loads like that one on a daily basis, you would loose money screwing with the refining part.
> 
> Turn it over and move on. Works for some, but not all, and that's fine. I'm glad you are getting some gold!




silversaddle1


If your going to keep making posts directed at me like this then expect the same in return.

The red indicates a broken record,and the fact that all you can do is repeat the same old crap.Sounds like you are trying to explain things about what a Refiner should know,when your not a refiner and have said so yourself.


The blue indicates words that were and Never have been said,but can be if that fits your fancy.

If you want to do a refiner vs board seller cost basis analysis,then post it so we can see things from your side.My bad you can't because you would need to be both.You shouldn't talk about things you don't know,I find it the best practice in life.

To the moderators,

I feel like I have been purposely attacked yet again in one of my threads.I feel that I have followed all the rules of the forum over the years and put up with a whole lot of crap in that time.I have watched people Flame me,ridicule me,and talk much crap to me.I will not continue to share my hard earned data with the forum if this is allowed to continue this time around.I do not feel safe to come here and post without this happening to me.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## jason_recliner (Jun 15, 2016)

silversaddle1 said:


> I don't see anywhere where he stored his chems on a Mountain Dew bottle.


Indeed not, and I did attempt to point that out. Not at all intended toward you, Jerry.

My post was intended for the passing reader who might see that identical green and not realise at first glance exactly what it was, considering the subsequent image of leach. I just don't want the chance for anyone to even THINK that it's ok to store in food containers.

Some may dismiss me as overly cautious but safety with our chemicals is something we must all take seriously, given their generally unforgiving nature. We've recently heard how one man strayed from safe practise and barely managed to escape with his life. However I have a good friend whose father was not so lucky a couple of Decembers ago, never regained consciousness, and finally, tragically, died on Christmas morning.

Thus I unrepentantly advocate against even the chance or hint of poor labelling and handling practise.
Anyway, enough of my thread hijack, I didn't mean this to become a big thing. Now back to your regular programme...


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 15, 2016)

jason_recliner said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see anywhere where he stored his chems on a Mountain Dew bottle.
> ...




jason_recliner


Safety is the number one tool we should always use when refining.I should have clarified the points about safety that you already did.Thank you for taking the time to do so for us.



modtheworld44


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 15, 2016)

If your going to keep making posts directed at me like this then expect the same in return.

The red indicates a broken record,and the fact that all you can do is repeat the same old crap.Sounds like you are trying to explain things about what a Refiner should know,when your not a refiner and have said so yourself.





The blue indicates words that were and Never have been said,but can be if that fits your fancy.

If you want to do a refiner vs board seller cost basis analysis,then post it so we can see things from your side.My bad you can't because you would need to be both.You shouldn't talk about things you don't know,I find it the best practice in life.

To the moderators,

I feel like I have been purposely attacked yet again in one of my threads.I feel that I have followed all the rules of the forum over the years and put up with a whole lot of crap in that time.I have watched people Flame me,ridicule me,and talk much crap to me.I will not continue to share my hard earned data with the forum if this is allowed to continue this time around.I do not feel safe to come here and post without this happening to me.Thanks in advance.

Mod,

What you see as an attack on you most will see as a attempt to teach you something. No one is attacking you, no one. 

You come across as being a arrogant person who seems to think no body else knows anything. You post a bunch of photos of some average stuff you came across and try to tell us how you are going to get 5 grand worth of gold out of it? We all know better, yet you won't listen. 

And you are right, I don't refine. I don't have to. Next time you can ship 48,000 pounds of boards to a refiner, or "middleman", come back and talk to me about how to make money. I do know what I'm talking about.

What you fail to understand is that not all middlemen just turn over scrap for a quick profit. I have buyers that will pay above spot, and sit on tons of scrap just waiting for the next spike. Then they in turn sell at a profit. You see, those guys have learned how to make big money without even touching the material. And all the time they are sitting on that load, I'm operating on their money and stockpiling another load. And I would be willing to bet money on the fact that I made more money on those boards than you would have had you refined them. And not because your a bad refiner, but because after you figure in all the overhead, there's nothing left to be made. 

So if you still see these comments as "attacks" then so be it. I'm sorry you feel that way.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 15, 2016)

modtheworld44 said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason you seem to think that the guy selling his boards to a middleman is getting screwed. You keep saying that.
> ...


Perhaps you should review your second post in this thread, in which you said:


> If you owned the boards in the last picture,I could visualize you selling them to boardsort(who is a..oh what was the term spaceships used in the other thread..I think packager). Then I would visualize what your face would look like after I told you how much gold,silver,and palladium you just pissed away to the middle man.


They may be different words, but they mean the same thing to me.



> To the moderators,
> 
> I feel like I have been purposely attacked yet again in one of my threads.I feel that I have followed all the rules of the forum over the years and put up with a whole lot of crap in that time.I have watched people Flame me,ridicule me,and talk much crap to me.I will not continue to share my hard earned data with the forum if this is allowed to continue this time around.I do not feel safe to come here and post without this happening to me.Thanks in advance.


modtheworld, there is a pattern to many of your threads. In several threads, you have showed pictures of things you have bought and asked other members for their opinion of the value. When they share their opinions, you disagree and say things that are upsetting to them. You asked for their opinions, they've shared them, and instead of saying thanks for taking the time to respond, you get upset.

No one has attacked you, flamed you, ridiculed you, or talked crap to you in this thread. If you don't want to post here, no one is forcing you to.

No one likes to be criticized, myself included. But if you post, and ask others' opinions, you are bound to receive some criticism. If you can't deal with that, don't keep asking for others' opinions.

Dave


----------



## jeneje (Jun 15, 2016)

As a home refiner, 99.9% of all boards we come across will be low-grade to average boards. There are those few, on occasion that will slip by and find their way to the home-refiner and be considered high-end. High-end boards come from mostly Military, NASA, Aerospace, and medical. 

Electronics that are sold to the general public DO NOT fall into the high-end category.

Ken


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 15, 2016)

It is futile to discuss what is high end. Everyone perceive it differently. Even different buyers do have different understanding and categories.
Me personally would consider laptop motherboards as better than average or even consider them high end compared to desktop motherboards. They are smaller, lighter and more densely populated. Even pins are smaller and kilogram of them outperform kilogram of desktop motherboard pins multiple times.


----------



## Luis (Jun 15, 2016)

As a regular scrapper I do not have access to military or space scrap. From 5 to 8 calls at least one or two bring some commercial equipment or private medical. Some servers and telecom. but as time passes is harder to find old stuff. that is why I am collecting everything worth an storing sorted material for last three years. Like Pathnor says, laptops are part of the good stuff urban miners have access. rest of peripheral, low grade, regular eye prom type chips, copper and aluminum are going to scrap yard and sell to keep founding the operation. What will be the next future material for gold recovery as good boards will be little by little disappearing? To Get metal detector for buried gold? regards Luis


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 15, 2016)

Age is always a good measure to figure what will contain higher grade material. As a general rule, the older, the better. But that is not always true, as there is still some pretty good stuff being manufactured to this day. Mod's stuff he posted to start the thread was ok to good stuff, better than average. One reason is it was enterprise equipment and that type of equipment will always have better yields. Not the 4+ ounces he was hoping for, but still good stuff. But the real good stuff is in about every computer out there. Hard drive boards and gold edge memory is pretty good stuff. And we get it every time we scrap a computer. The problem with it is it takes many computers to get enough to make it worthwhile to refine. The upside is it's yields are far better than motherboards, finger cards, etc. Want to impress me, roll out 4-500 pounds of hard drive boards. That will get my attention. 

High grade boards are out there, and a good buyer will know them when they see them and will pay top dollar to buy them. The art it to know what they are looking for and sort your boards well. The better you sort your boards, the better the price will be when your buyer comes around.

I've done it both ways plenty of times, refiner or buyer. I like the buyer as it's quick, and there is no hassles about return numbers. But, I have also had lots from large telecom switches and bridges that went directly to the refiner. The refiner route makes a little better money, but there is more work involved in the process. My main buyer, well, cash in hand rules sometimes. :mrgreen:


----------



## jeneje (Jun 15, 2016)

Luis said:


> As a regular scrapper I do not have access to military or space scrap.


That is my point. Neither does the majority of the members on this forum. A select few may have access to this type of material and it took a long time for them to get in and build a relationship to gain access to the material they are getting.

Patnor makes a valid point on what is High-end, but there is no standard for the refining industry on boards that I know of. When desktops first came out all boards were green, now they come in several different colors and each color seems to have a different selling price. 

As for server banks and telecom boards the urban refiner will not see much of those, or at least I don't here in TN. Companies that have this type of equipment to get rid of, pay E-waste companies to come in and remove them and those companies strip the boards, cpu's, ram, HD's out and sell to a major refinery or to the highest bidder overseas. 

To bid and buy boards is risky at best without having an assay done on the material to see where you need to be when pricing. Are there times when you can look and get a deal "yes" but those are far and few between in today's market. Everybody wants top dollar for what they have or they over price their material and you just can not buy and make anything on it. 

Yeah, a gold button looks great, but at what cost did you have to spend to get it. That is the question?

Ken


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 15, 2016)

YIELD UPDATE!!!!


Well I got another 2.2grams which put the total so far at 11.1grams of dirty gold,still got the small pins to bust out of the yellow/orange and blue connectors and the three fully gold plated boards from the 16 backplanes.When I finish those parts this part of the project will be complete and I will move on to the 87 boards that plugged into these backplanes.Those boards weigh 312.19 pounds,sounds like more fun to me.So far that's a 0.69grams per board average,so roughly better than the mixed ic per pound average for 16 boards.I'll do my best to get the pins and plating run tomorrow shouldn't take long if it doesn't rain again.I'm off my estimate of 12-15grams by 0.9 grams so not to bad on my calculations and could still make it.I'll just have to wait and see.Thanks in advance for your time.



modtheworld44


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 16, 2016)

Forgive me if it sounds rude but that last pic...Just how dirty is it? Its got a shiny bottom..but looks like a copper button contaminated with gold. If all these buttons or half are like that. How do you figure your estimates to not be off, even more than what your thinking??


----------



## kurtak (Jun 16, 2016)

acpeacemaker said:


> Forgive me if it sounds rude but that last pic...Just how dirty is it? Its got a shiny bottom..but looks like a copper button contaminated with gold. If all these buttons or half are like that. How do you figure your estimates to not be off, even more than what your thinking??



You are looking at a picture with very poor lighting --- knowing Jerry as well as I do (& his "recovery" process) I think I can safely say his "recovered" gold is probably around 98 + % and at worst 97 + % --- Edit to add; - "maybe" at the very worst 95 + %

Its certainly not copper contaminated with gold 

Kurt


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks kurt, i kinda figured the lighting had part, this one threw me off.


----------



## GOLDbuyerCA (Jun 16, 2016)

i, very much like this thread. it is about forum members, making a score, " getting some good, better electronic scrap / with gold value " and pointing out values, that are better, or not so good on boards. Myself, 
i am always on the look out for better material, by the SUV full, or the good trunk full. and talking / chatting / forum discussing , on what is good, and how recoveries are. 

myself, i pretty much think, members, know how to do the process. and the fewer distractions, on a thread, the better. with having some stuff myself, i will chime in and show a few pics of the better stuff, 
So, in test gear, of HP type, the older stuff going back to ttl, chips, 74as, 5400 " better " and such, the boards have often a gold plate, of about 40 micro inches. 1978 or earlier. and is amazingly good value. 

for some reason, scrappers that are not active on the forum, i get better connections with, and they scout for me, and i reward them, on the forum i have hand only two, that have helped out, " just saying " 
i like the pictures on this thread, the stuff, from components, is rich, the connectors on some of the it stuff shown, are ten gigahertz connectors, worth 5 dollars each, salvaged. it is all hard work doing this. 
i appreciate those of you , that have helped me out. rtg. yvr.ca


----------



## kurtak (Jun 17, 2016)

Not sure if you know this or not but the burgundy colored kidney shaped capacitors on the boards in the last two pics are the silver/mica type

Kurt


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 18, 2016)

acpeacemaker said:


> Forgive me if it sounds rude but that last pic...Just how dirty is it? Its got a shiny bottom..but looks like a copper button contaminated with gold. If all these buttons or half are like that. How do you figure your estimates to not be off, even more than what your thinking??



acpeacemaker

It's not rude at all,let me see if I can explain the why's your asking about.The small button you referenced in the zoomed in picture is contaminated with palladium from purposely over using smb.The smb will pull down a small quantity of palladium if there is any in the over saturated solution.I do this when I suspect palladium in the material I'm running,the button in reference was from the 113.5grams of pins that showed positive stannous tests(twice to be sure)for palladium.Since this is a recovery drop and melt I used this to get a sample so I could visually confirm it during the melt.

My melt procedure for the test is quit simple,there's two metals that it could have been because they spark off in an oxygen rich environment(I say two only because I know what possible metals are the contaminants)one being iron and the second being palladium.I don't dry my powders like everyone else does,it goes in my ten inch pyroceram casserole dish and then to my dedicated griddle.Once it has all the water evaporated,then it gets moved over to my hotplate to calcine all the trapped sulfur dioxide gases out of the gold salts(or powders which ever you prefer to call them). Then I let the gold salts and dish cool.Since the pins had no solder and were partially plated in gold and had no traces of silver chloride(that rules out lead,tin,and silver). I used poorman's AR to dissolve the pins.So at this point I only suspect palladium.

This is when I use a stainless steel razor blade to scrape my gold salts out of my dish(yes I know yall would never ever do this).I then put my gold salts on my flat kiln plate and brush them into a tight pile with my dedicated gold brush.I start my neutral flamed torch on low(so not to blow my gold salts everywhere),I slowly start to go around the outside bottom of the pile and when I see that the bottom is hardened I move up the pile in the same manner until I'm at the top.Once the pile is semi slightly melted(so I know they will not blow when I turn my torch up)I turn my torch up in melting increments.I do so until it will no longer melt in increments,and it is then time to add borax and turn the oxygen on high,this is where I'm able to tell whether the contaminant is iron(first possible contaminant from razor blade shards,which only normally happens when I use previously used blade) or palladium.If it is iron,it will immediately spark off(just like lighting brilo pads on fire). If you have palladium it will rise to the surface of the molten button and upon putting the oxygen rich flame down in direct contact with it,will cause it to wildly spark off.You see the copper looking color because of me putting the torch head in the blow back flame during the test,which in turn oxidizes the copper on the torch tip.
The copper then becomes a surface contaminant that is then frozen when I put the last pinch of borax on right as I pull the flame away.This is why that button looks the worst of all.

I have since your post taken the time to put the buttons in a 5-10 percent solution of sulfuric acid to clean the borax off(just about five to ten minutes,so might not have had enough time to remove it all but enough to see the difference.These buttons are Not a finished Refined product so please do not expect them to be.If you look at the small one you'll see the palladium contamination.

I hope this will clear up any confusion you may have about why there so dirty.Stay tuned,the next round of yields for the 87 boards is going to be a good learning experience for all who want to learn.Thank you for your time and interest in this thread.

P.S Pictures will be at the bottom of this post.
P.S.S This is not a tutorial or instructions for use of any kind,This is simply an explanation of how I do things inside of my system. 





GOLDbuyerCA said:


> i, very much like this thread. it is about forum members, making a score, " getting some good, better electronic scrap / with gold value " and pointing out values, that are better, or not so good on boards. Myself,
> i am always on the look out for better material, by the SUV full, or the good trunk full. and talking / chatting / forum discussing , on what is good, and how recoveries are.
> 
> myself, i pretty much think, members, know how to do the process. and the fewer distractions, on a thread, the better. with having some stuff myself, i will chime in and show a few pics of the better stuff,
> ...




GOLDbuyerCA


Thank you for the kind words,and for taking the time to type out what this thread is truly about(You hit it right on the head good Sir). :mrgreen: 

I have had the pleasure of owning two of those beautiful boards of yours(before I knew what I was doing,sadly enough :shock: ),I got them in a mixed batch from a guy I know.He gets a few goodies like that in from time to time.It's always a good unexpected treat,I guess you could say.I guess I could go back through my Picture portfolio and dig out some stuff that's done been here and gone now.Thank you for your contributions to this thread and for the time and effort that it took you to make this post.




kurtak said:


> acpeacemaker said:
> 
> 
> > Forgive me if it sounds rude but that last pic...Just how dirty is it? Its got a shiny bottom..but looks like a copper button contaminated with gold. If all these buttons or half are like that. How do you figure your estimates to not be off, even more than what your thinking??
> ...



Kurtak

You are right on the bad lighting, and as the buttons sit in this new picture closer to 95-96 percent only because of the palladium contamination on the smaller button and yes I lost 2 tenths of a gram because of the borax.Thank you for your time and friendship over the past couple of years.You have set me forth on a great challenge of sorts with the next 87 boards,I remember how skeptical you were(when I first told you about the M44 process,and how many times I had to tell you what it could do before I finally got you to try it.). Do you remember me saying these words to you "I know how crazy this may sound to you but it really works". 

To The Entire Forum!!!!

I owe you and every one else that has read this thread an apology for allowing this to turn into a pissing match instead of just sticking to my true purpose for this thread which GOLDbuyerCA has done any excellent job of putting into words. 


I know how far fetched 4+oz of gold sounds,I really do.I just want to show yall what you can't see(absolutely NO offense intended to any one who can't see it). This is not about proving any one right or wrong,this is about education in where to find hidden values that's it nothing more.Am I going to be forced against my will to lower what little skill pride(refining) I have in my life,and beg yall for my opportunity to give back something of great value to this library of refining knowledge.I implore of you to Please let me finish what I have set out to do(Teach you what I know). Thanks in advance for every bit of knowledge you have given to me without it I would not be able to refine my dreams into reality.


P.S Here's a picture of an oldie but goodie you may remember.



modtheworld44


----------



## jeneje (Jun 18, 2016)

If that is Palladium, how are you going to remove it from the gold now? Just curious. Since you done a stannous test and confirmed it was Palladium I would have thought you would use Ferrous Sulfate for the drop. Dropping the gold leaving the Palladium behind sense it was a dirty solution. Because Ferrous Sulfate is more selective to gold and would have left the Palladium, or am I wrong about that.

edit - I understand this is a recovery drop, but the less contaminates you have the better, I would think.
Ken


----------



## Lou (Jun 18, 2016)

If it's high enough in Pd you can roll it into foils and put it into hot 70% sulfuric and add sodium nitrate to it in small doses. This will put the Pd into solution as its sulfate which can then be filtered from the gold, the whole lot of it reduced and diluted. Then if, no chloride is present (shouldn't as it distills off with the action of sulfuric and the very small amount of NOx made goes as well), you can add sodium bromide to precipitate PdBr2 with maybe a drop of 1% iodine solution to get 'er going. From there you can recrystallize it or else dissolve it up and proceed. The PdBr2 process can produce very pure palladium but only if done from sulfuric acid environments. It scales nicely though.


For smaller quantities, other approaches of course can be used.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 23, 2016)

Update!!!!

To All Members Who Are Interested!!!!

I need to sell the gold buttons equaling 10.9grams,so in order to do so I had to refine them Once.I added the buttons to PMAR,and denoxed the solution and filtered.I added the SMB and got another Golden Snow Globe.I took a 42sec video and some pictures of the gold before ,during,and after drying.I have decided that I will be depopulating and running all the boards and materials in the first pictures of this thread as a whole,instead of as single lots.This will help to better show the 4+ozs I know is there.I will continue to also finish up the pins and plating on these backplanes as a single project,the final yields from both the projects will be tallied up for a final yield on the entire lot to see if I meet my goal.Wish me luck and a rainbow too.Thanks in advance for your time.


P.S :arrow: https://youtu.be/Upp0Kq3m3SY



modtheworld44


----------



## jeneje (Jun 23, 2016)

That is a cool 8) show of light refraction. Looking good.

Ken


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 23, 2016)

You may get more interest if you melt it to a button and give a final weight.

If I understand correctly, you started with 10.9 grams. We don't know how much might have been base metal, or if there were any minor losses in refining. A button would also be a lot more secure in the mail than a bag of gold powder.

Just a suggestion.

Dave


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 24, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> You may get more interest if you melt it to a button and give a final weight.
> 
> If I understand correctly, you started with 10.9 grams. We don't know how much might have been base metal, or if there were any minor losses in refining. A button would also be a lot more secure in the mail than a bag of gold powder.
> 
> ...




FrugalRefiner


(1) I never stated that I wanted to sale it to any of our forum members.

(2)If I wanted to sale it to our forum members,I would have made a post in the Buy,Sell,and Trade section of the forum.

(3)Please do not send me insulting and offense PM's(It was insulting to my skills as a refiner and offensive because you knew you were low balling me).

(4)Please make sure that you actually read my post(not skim them)before you post to me.

(5)When I get done melting the button,I will provide the pictures and weight.

(6)I Will Not Continue To Let Yall Try And Bait Me,So Please Stop Trying To.

Thank you for your time in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 24, 2016)

modtheworld44 said:


> FrugalRefiner
> 
> 
> (1) I never stated that I wanted to sale it to any of our forum members.
> ...


Just to set the record straight, this is the PM I sent to modtheworld:


> I don't know how badly/quickly you need the money. I hope you can melt it as I suggested in my post. If you aren't able to do that, you may not get many offers, as we don't really know what we're buying. If you're desperate to sell as is, I'll offer $350.00 provided it weighs at least 10.5 grams when it arrives. I know that's terribly low and I hope you'll get better offers, but just in case you don't, you'll have mine as a fall-back offer.
> 
> Dave


If you consider that insulting and offensive, I apologize, as that was not my intent. Apparently I misinterpreted your post. I assure you, I will not try to offer you any help in the future.

Dave


----------



## upcyclist (Jun 24, 2016)

modtheworld44 said:


> (6)I Will Not Continue To Let Yall Try And Bait Me,So Please Stop Trying To.


Mod, please consider that the text we leave for each other here is open to interpretation. When I read Dave's post, and his quote of his PM, I did not see any intent to bait or otherwise insult you. I'm not saying I'm right and you're wrong--I'm saying both interpretations are possibilities. 

If you consider all possibilities, and assume noble intent, you won't need to respond as combatively or aggressively. And if you can respond with a more moderate tone, I suspect you'll feel better, other readers will feel better, and you won't risk the mods coming down on you for your tone.

I like seeing your contributions here--please don't endanger them by assuming negative intent (that may not be there) and responding in kind.


----------



## mls26cwru (Jun 24, 2016)

I really don't understand why you would be surprised with that offer? 

so far you have said:
- it was 'dirty gold'
- you stated you washed the sponge with only water
- claiming it has contaminants
- provided poor photos with even poorer lighting
- provided no proof of purity

I am not trying to insinuate anything, merely taking your word from what you posted.... if you want a better price, stop getting pissed off and step up and PROVE what you have! Melt it, test it, provide good clean photos and this "baiting" goes away.

Also, if you are looking for a place to sell, I have liquidated a number of ounces to a place called Southern Precious Metals Exchange based in Chattanooga, so it should be close for you. If you melt it into a button, they have a XRF gun and can test it on the spot. They have given me very good rates in the past.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hey Harold, can you do something about this guy?


----------



## jeneje (Jun 24, 2016)

silversaddle1 said:


> Hey Harold, can you do something about this guy?


Don't run the mascot off,,,, :lol: 

Ken


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 24, 2016)

Update!!!!


I'm happy to say that out of the 10.9grams,I got 10.5grams of refined gold.I sold the gold for 97 percent of $1319.70 and got paid $422.27.Thanks in advance for your time and interest in this thread.


P.S Stay tuned more yields to come in the future.



modtheworld44


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 24, 2016)

silversaddle1 said:


> Hey Harold, can you do something about this guy?



You mean Mod?

You should spend a weekend camping with him and try to talk to him.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 24, 2016)

Mod,

This thread started on May 28th. That is 4 weeks you have been working on this. How much time have you got into this project? 

How much have you spent on chemicals?

This is information that you do not share with the readers of the forum for them to make decision to work with this type of material. 

You still keep saying you will recover 4 Toz from this material. 

I just hope this is something you can back up with factual numbers with labor involved and the cost of chemicals. 

Otherwise you are just setting yourself up for the same treatment you complain about receiving from the members of the forum.

The devil is in the details. And this is what you need to provide. Not half ass information to stroke your ego.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 24, 2016)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Mod,
> 
> This thread started on May 28th. That is 4 weeks you have been working on this. How much time have you got into this project?
> 
> ...



Now you went and done it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 25, 2016)

silversaddle1 said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Mod,
> ...



Blame it on Jack Daniel's. I plead the 5th.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 25, 2016)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Blame it on Jack Daniel's. I plead the 5th.


You should stop after four glasses! :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 25, 2016)

g_axelsson said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Blame it on Jack Daniel's. I plead the 5th.
> ...



I try, I really do. :lol:


----------



## jeneje (Jun 25, 2016)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Blame it on Jack Daniel's. I plead the 5th.


Frank,,,the snow-globe has effected your brain. Easy now! :lol:


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 25, 2016)

Nice button!!
Unfortunately I only can afford to buy material from very motivated people who will let me make 10-20%
so Am very glad I did not make an offer. :lol: .
They should put a breathalyser on the post button It might save us some "Little girl" Conversation's.
May be if some members arranged a drink and a meal together some time it would open up our understanding of each other.
Not that I need much of an excuse to drink and eat.
Keep on searching.
J


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 26, 2016)

justinhcase said:


> Nice button!!
> Unfortunately I only can afford to buy material from very motivated people who will let me make 10-20%
> so Am very glad I did not make an offer. :lol: .
> They should put a breathalyser on the post button It might save us some "Little girl" Conversation's.
> ...



justinhcase


Thanks!!!!

Yeah 80-90percent is what kind of offers you get from pawnshop owners around here.Since I don't sell my gold to pawnshops and my buyer already gives me 97percent of spot w/with out a pipe,guess that's good enough.I mean 97percent is more than most people get,so I must be doing at least one thing right or am I doing something wrong since I'm not getting that last 3percent. :mrgreen: 

I like talking with you even though I may not agree with everything you say,You may or may not agree with everything I say but that's ok with me.It's ok to agree to disagree with each other(neutral ground)and move the conversation to a different direction(simple and scientific like).I like a good intellectual conversation just as much as the next person,but if you come at me with ignorant babble then expect the same in return.Thanks in advance for your time and Intellectual conversations. :mrgreen: 




modtheworld44


----------

